

The npm debacle is partly your fault (and here's what you can do about it) - jdlshore
http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/blog/2014/03/the_npm_debacle

======
tlarkworthy
Hmmm. I kept npm files out of our repos. Urgh this is an annoying new step to
node development

Someone should tell github the new way...
[https://github.com/github/gitignore/blob/master/Node.gitigno...](https://github.com/github/gitignore/blob/master/Node.gitignore)

~~~
jdlshore
It already says to comment that line out for deployed apps.

